# Anyone Interested in S.E. GA Lease ???



## JaxMan (Jun 4, 2005)

I have the opportunity to lease 2 tracts of land in S.E. Ga.

           1) is in southern Toombs county North of Baxley, 613 acres.  Will put 6 hunters on it with one more camping spot availble(additional $100.00 plus electric for camping).  I have 3 hunters on it now so need 3 more. $750.00 per gun. This land has 2 creeks that come together on it and goes from low (swamp/ creek) land to high dry,with farm land all around it. 
P.S. was a 10 pt killed last year 218 pounds   

            2) is in Treutlen/ Montgomery county south of Soperton 150 acres 2 hunters no camping on site. $565.00 per gun.  This would be great for Father and son or 2 hunting Buddies as you would be only 2 on it. This is mature woods with farm land around it

I would really not want to have a bunch of rules (take the fun out of it) BUT would like to sit down with everyone and listen to what everyone would want as far as rules go.

Both sites will be QDM with 2 bucks (1st Buck 6 or better and outside ears)and 3 does per gun. Pin board, mark stand the morning before hunt.  This will be a new club (1st year) and I would really like to get true ethical hunters who would like to see  hunters that want to make this a "Great Club".  There will be  3 guest days. if Guest kills anything it will come out of your total deer kills (2 Bucks 3 does).  These two tracts are about 20 miles apart........Ok let me know as I am going up tomorrow to check out the 150 acre tract will report on it.   

PM Me quick to get in on this exciting new club.......I can just see all of our pictures in Georgia Outdoor News in the next few years for the HUGE dear we kill.....and a waiting list 10 pages long


----------



## Tom Borck (Jun 4, 2005)

NO THANKS!!!  But, I appreciate the offer!


----------



## bull0ne (Jun 5, 2005)

JaxMan you have a PM


----------



## mike martinez (Jun 5, 2005)

*any turkeys??????*

What's the turkey situation on each tract??? thanks Mike


----------



## JaxMan (Jun 6, 2005)

*Going Going (better hurry)*

150 acre tract is gone 

now only 3 spots left on the 600 acres, One camper spot (addition $100.00)


----------



## JaxMan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Going up this weekend*

btt


----------



## JaxMan (Jun 17, 2005)

Back to the top


----------



## camo88 (Jun 20, 2005)

I am interested in seeing the tract..I live a couple of hours away..Just email me back with number I can reach you..Thanks..Also I am interested in a camping spot..


----------



## JaxMan (Jun 22, 2005)

back to the top


----------



## JaxMan (Jun 26, 2005)

*Only Two Spots Left*

Ok It is getting down to crunch time ....and only 2 spots left (camping spaces open too).  Dont miss out on it


----------



## ericb (Jun 26, 2005)

i am interested in these,when is a good time to check them out? i live in north jax   thanks    eric


----------



## ericb (Jun 26, 2005)

i live in jax     could i see the property sometime   thank you eric


----------



## georgia_hunter (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm intrested in taking a look at the land as soon as possible I live only about 1 hr away. My # is 912-501-9240


----------



## Reelcool (Jan 19, 2006)

*hey*

Do you have any land for 06?


----------

